# Full moon beer



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

MMMMM tastes mystical!

http://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/20100924...lYwN5bl90b3Bfc3RvcnkEc2xrA2JlbGdpdW1leHBlcg--


----------

